# Terror Suspect Dead After Conflict with RCMP



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2016)

It was only a matter of time before Canada had another threat.  Good job on authorities identifying this fuck and the RCMP for taking him down before anything serious happened.  But the idiot masses are already claiming "mental ilness".  He converted at 17 and was being watched/out on a Peace Bond.

Aaron Driver: What we know about the Canadian terror suspect killed in Ontario


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Well done RCMP!


----------



## Gunz (Aug 12, 2016)

He detonated an ED in a taxi and left a martyrdom video. That's not crazy, that's terrorism. Good for the Mounties for icing this bastard.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 12, 2016)

Good on RCMP for wiping him out.


----------



## Loki (Sep 5, 2016)

Well done; one less, a lot more to go.


----------

